# Doppelter Code, aber ich finde die Ursache nicht



## mse-film (22. Februar 2013)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem. Meine Webseite wird bei Google seit Monaten nicht gefunden.
Trotz Sitemaps, obwohl sie schon gecrawlt wurde und trotz genügend Keywords usw.

Auch die Webmaster Tools sagen ALLES GUT!

Nun habe ich vollgendes in meinem Quelltext gefunden, was vielleicht der Auslöser sein könnte.

-suchen robots.txt
-erstes suche Ergebnis: <meta name="robots" content="index, follow" />  (sieht ok aus)
-zweites such Ergebis: <meta name='robots' content='noindex,nofollow' /> (sieht nicht gut aus)

Ich weiß nicht einmal warum das da steht! Kann es sein dass das damit zu tun hat?
Zweitens...wie bekomme ich das weg?
Ich habe schon alle index.phps / header.php usw. durchgesucht und nirgends ist dieser Code drinnen.

Frage nun: Kann man irgendwie herausfinden WO GENAU und in welcher Datei auf meinem Server dieser Code her kommt?

Über Hilfe freue ich mich!
Bye


----------



## sheel (24. Februar 2013)

Hi,

ja, das kann daran liegen.

Irgendwo muss es doch herkommen.
Schau im Browser mal, von wo überall Dinge hergeladen werden.
Evt. andere als deine Domain dabei?

Und statt alles händisch durchsuchen gibts viele Programme,
die das (meistens als Nebenfunktion) automatisiert für ein ganzes Verzeichnis auf einmal können.


----------



## ikosaeder (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo, wenn du ssh Zugriff auf deinen Server hast kannst du mit grep -inR noindex * 
alle Dateien finden, die diesen Begriff enthalten.
Unter Windows gibt es den Befehl find der etwas ähnliches macht.


----------



## mse-film (25. Februar 2013)

Danke für die Antworten.
Habe einen Tip bekommen der auch das Problem gelöst hat.
In Word Press gibt es unter EINSTELLUNGEN eine Sicherheitsrubrik und dort war ein kleiner hacken bei: Verbietet Suchmaschinen die Website zu indexieren

Toll... muss standardmäßig an sein, damit die WIP Seite noch nicht gefunden wird.
Da ich noch nie unter diesen Einstellungen war.

Haken weg...24std. später wurde die Seite bei Google gefunden.
Komisch nur...seit ich den Haken weg gemacht habe steht auf jeder Seite: link rel=

Wo das herkommt weiß ich nun auch wieder nicht...hat da jemand einen Tip?


----------



## sheel (25. Februar 2013)

Wie ist das gemeint, steht es sichtbar auf der Seite (also nicht nur im Quelltext)?
Wie schaut denn der Quelltext irgendeiner Seite damit aus?


----------



## mse-film (25. Februar 2013)

Ist sichtbar wenn du auf meine Seite gehst: http://www.mse-film.de
Oben links.

Die zweite Frage verstehe ich nicht ganz?


----------



## sheel (25. Februar 2013)

Wenn du dir sicher bist, nicht selber daran schuld zu sein, den Fehler an WP melden.


----------



## mse-film (25. Februar 2013)

Ich schätze ICH bin daran Schuld :-D

War bisher immer so. Bin nicht so der Programmierer.


----------

